# For sale on e-bay.



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Afternoon all just found a couple of bits for sale on e-bay if any one is interested.....:thumb:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/*****-VINTAGE-SOLID-ACRYLIC-CONTAINER-UNIQUE_W0QQitemZ330206249833QQihZ014QQcategoryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/*****-CONCOURS-WAX-GLAZE-8OZ-USED-POUCH_W0QQitemZ150208047439QQihZ005QQcategoryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

£25 postage on the wax pot due to weight!
I just bought a g220 with extra polish and pads and the postage was only £6 next day wtf?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

HMMM, could there be scope for getting it refilled?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> HMMM, could there be scope for getting it refilled?


absolutely none without the original certificate. As the original owner would get it refilled free for life I'm surprised they actually make it onto ebay now and again.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

However if you owned a pot already you could send this one back with the certificate and get it filled as a spare!


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

"This container would make an ideal talking point "

WTF !

Like your going to having in the living room & everbody crowd round it after a dinner party :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hmm, I'm sure I could make up something with a load of cheap candles melted down and some smelly oils and flog it on as a full pot of genuine wax - I'll get my bid in now, just a note to all DW members - don't buy it it's fake!!

The above was a joke btw - I'd never do that, but it was the first thing that crossed my mind :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Hmm, I'm sure I could make up something with a load of cheap candles melted down and some smelly oils and flog it on as a full pot of genuine wax - I'll get my bid in now, just a note to all DW members - don't buy it it's fake!!
> 
> The above was a joke btw - I'd never do that, but it was the first thing that crossed my mind :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Hmm, I'm sure I could make up something with a load of cheap candles melted down and some smelly oils and flog it on as a full pot of genuine wax - I'll get my bid in now, just a note to all DW members - don't buy it it's fake!!
> 
> The above was a joke btw - I'd never do that, but it was the first thing that crossed my mind :lol:


My mind too.

I mean dodo smells pretty nice and i bet you could warm and mix the various samples to the right colour  :lol:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

It Looks like a fake to me.
I think there was one for sale on ebay a while ago


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

It must be fake or he/person who purchased it lost the certificate as why would you sell it empty, get it filled then sell it.

Not hard to see why it's for sale, thats because it's a pointless piece of plastic now.

+ the two seals in the lower corners are missing so might well be a fake.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I dare say you could fill it up with a couple of tubs of glasur and someone would buy it and never tell the difference, leaving you about a grand in profit!!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Harley said:


> It Looks like a fake to me.
> I think there was one for sale on ebay a while ago


It looks like it is the same item / same advert .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> My mind too.
> 
> I mean dodo smells pretty nice and i bet you could warm and mix the various samples to the right colour  :lol:


I feel a lucrative business partnership coming on :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

CJA Valeting said:


> + the two seals in the lower corners are missing so might well be a fake.


Do you mean the feet?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not strictly on topic, but Z***l ought to offer a few quid off a new purchase if you send back the tubs. I've a tub of Carbon that's got less than a quarter left in it and I'll just end up throwing it away but it's such a nice and well made/designed thing - it's a shame. Surely they could clean and sterilise it, put a new rubber 'O' ring on it and use it again. You know how your parents tell you about taking pop bottles back to the shop for a small refund - same sort of thing, but it comes off your next purchase as a discount.


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

concours look a good deal though


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Do you mean the feet?


No sorry I mean the gold and silver looking graphics

also the red sticker/seal is not in the right place, it's fully on the lid and not where it should be.

Like this one...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

CJA Valeting said:


> No sorry I mean the gold and silver looking graphics
> 
> also the red sticker/seal is not in the right place, it's fully on the lid and not where it should be.


ahhh sorry i see what you mean now, thinking of the wrong seal (rubber not crest thing).

You can peel the red sticker off and relocate it like this one on the Royale










My take on this would be the seal/crest sticker, the one that sales product name and the red bird thing were washed off when the tub was cleaned and then a red one from any of the Z products was stuck on the pot.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I feel a lucrative business partnership coming on :lol: :lol: :thumb:


I'm good for that just remember on the add to write `Zym01 container with wax` and you should be ok


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheezemonkhai said:


> I'm good for that just remember on the add to write `Zym01 container with wax` and you should be ok


love that, i saw on ebat the other day

"Snap-on decal and Rachet Scredriver set"

text went on along the line of

...Snap on tool box decal. rachet screwdriver and bits blah blah...

It had bids on it for about £70 i feel really sorry for some people!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Look at the feedback form the 23rd of May on that guys feedback page. Seems like he's done this before!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Look at the feedback form the 23rd of May on that guys feedback page. Seems like he's done this before!


11th of May feedback was from a user on here!

Jacoda434


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Then shortly after

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35104

where the shrugs shoulders smilie


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Have we opened a can of worms??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Have we opened a can of worms??


You started it:lol:

I was walking away and only came back when Paul called as I thought he had hurt himself officer


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you think the Zym01 cleaner wax will go hard if you leave it long enough


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheezemonkhai said:


> Do you think the Zym01 cleaner wax will go hard if you leave it long enough


On a car yes, then as if by majic it will turn to dust


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm not opening any more cans. I did enough with the PD/Dodo thread (which was quite by accident I might add!)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> I'm not opening any more cans. I did enough with the PD/Dodo thread (which was quite by accident I might add!)


Not so much a can more a grain silo i'd say:lol:

OK lets just cover the body over and no-one will notice


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Is it a fake Rolex too ;-)


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I personally would not be surprised if it is genuine (and who really cares its a perspex pot?!) as I met a Simon working for Zymo1 (sportscar world then) at the Earls Court Motorshow in 1999. Bought a pot of Z3 from memory.
Think he still is Z authorised and still details...


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Epoch said:


> On a car yes, then as if by majic it will turn to dust


I'm just thinking you could put something like "Zym0l Vintage container and ***** Wax".

Just pour some cleaner in there and let it dry :lol:

I do remember seeing an Xbox box sell for £300 when the XBox was the in thing.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow the pot is up too £102.00..so far...:doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

mikeystman said:


> Wow the pot is up too £102.00..so far...:doublesho


Is it?? I haven't checked back.

Hmm, someone has a plan - someone who's been reading this thread, maybe?? :lol:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Is it?? I haven't checked back.
> 
> Hmm, someone has a plan - someone who's been reading this thread, maybe?? :lol:


Shhh :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Not wishing to create upset but i was quoted about £60 for somebody to make an exact copy of mine


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

In any case, why would you want to buy an empty pot? Its not as if its the best artistic design in the world.... I just dont get it...

Concours looks alright though - just wish this wax was more durable in the winter, its really struggling to match the mid-durability range wazes such as 50/50 and Vics Concours on my Volvo at the moment.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Then shortly after
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35104
> 
> where the shrugs shoulders smilie


All sounds very suspect now :doublesho.... just speculation of course but perhaps the DW member done what some ppl on here are suggesting to do but all went wrong  Love these can of worms......


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Didnt reliaze posting about the items for sale would create so much intrest and so many posts...:doublesho 
The empty pot is still at £102.00 still 7 dyas to go on it too..the concours is up too £65.00 and 3 days left to run on it..


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

There are loads of things you can do with an empty pot. You could make your detailing business out to be what it's not for starters. If I stuck some cheapo wax in that and stuck it in my van, it would immediately elevate my business status when I went to clients houses. My word, if I was dishonest, I could even offer the full Z detail. Most people would never know. 

That, in my eyes, is why that thing is worth as much as it is. 

Incidentally, I'd never do that. I rely on my stunning good looks to get clients.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Incidentally, I'd never do that. I rely on my stunning good looks to get clients.


Does that mean business is slow at the moment mate


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> In any case, why would you want to buy an empty pot? Its not as if its the best artistic design in the world.... I just dont get it...
> 
> Concours looks alright though - just wish this wax was more durable in the winter, its really struggling to match the mid-durability range wazes such as 50/50 and Vics Concours on my Volvo at the moment.


Me neither?? I mean what on earth is the buyer going to do with it? The only reason to buy it is to try and do something along the lines of what I (jokingly) said in a previous post  In which case I highly doubt it will work.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

As we have been joking, the best use for that pot is to fill it with something like colli or dodo and then pass off that you are using a very expensive wax.

When I say best, i mean the one that is causing the high price on it.

Problem is there are people out there who will really do that


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wonder if Z***l themselves have clocked it yet on their web radar? 
If they have they're not stupid and all the suggestions we've made as a joke will have occurred to them as well, so if the buyer's intention is to try and somehow get it refilled then I doubt it'll come off.
A lot of companies regularly monitor ebay for stuff like this (in fact some really big ones have dedicated staff to do only that).


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just a shame it may well be used to decieve people, hence why i am not the slightest bit intrested in Z's stuff secondhand, specially ebay, basically coz i wouldnt want to be ripped off


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

did the last empty pot actually sell on ebay? i remeber it was at about £250 with a day left wasnt it?

im surprised ***** themselves havnt done something about it


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> did the last empty pot actually sell on ebay? i remeber it was at about £250 with a day left wasnt it?
> 
> im surprised ***** themselves havnt done something about it


Looking at the picture i think this is the same pot (had the same watch in the pictures before)


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Dazza121 said:


> Looking at the picture i think this is the same pot (had the same watch in the pictures before)


from the same seller do you remember?


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

DO ya think he accepts payments by western union?


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

still_learning said:


> DO ya think he accepts payments by western union?


Yes as long as you're based in Nigeria and will give backhanders for his accommodating you :lol:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Do you mean the feet?


Looks like they missed them out. The feet are pretty prominent and would show in those last pics. Fake


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Z***l concours went for £101.00 in the end..would of rather bought a new one from here>>>http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55775


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

sold for £255.......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Another for your collection Lee?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Another for your collection Lee?


nah, i know mines genuine. Added a pot of Detail Wax to the haul this week, may try destiny:wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> nah, i know mines genuine. Added a pot of Detail Wax to the haul this week, may try destiny:wall:


I tend to put a layer of Detail on bumbers and plastic parts before a layer of Vintage due to the oily nature i'm sure it will benefit the paint flex.

When my last car got hit head on the paint on fron bumper flexed beautifully, probably un-related but I like it


----------

